# Carving in the round patterns



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been to the library, Barnes and Noble, and all over the internet looking for a few patterns for 'in the round' carving and I can't find a thing. Any body got any patterns they can email me or know where I can find some? My email address is [email protected] Thanks everyone!


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Do a search at Amazon.com for "wood carving in the round".

You will get a lot of hits with patterns.


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2007)

Go to Woodcarving Illustrated. Its a great site and gives you links to all kinds of carving books, plus a real informative message board.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*This is a great site if you're looking for patterns.

by Lora S, Irish

You can download them , & check them out before you buy them.*

Look for their 3D carvings.


----------

